# i want to gain my cockatiel's trust



## fructosefather (Sep 9, 2018)

i just recently got a cockatiel (i named him Pickle) from a local pet store. unfortunately, the employee there had no idea of the cockatiel's age or gender, (i regret not asking more questions) so i just assumed it was a he because of how small he was and the band being on his right foot. i asked my parents if i could take him to the vet for annual checkups and finding out the actual gender, but they were not willing to do so. 
it's been a week since he's been here and he's still very timid when i'm near him. however, he's been feeling more comfortable with eating while i'm in the room. i am able to feed seeds and other food through the cage bars but if i stick my finger in, he tends to bite me. he does hiss at me and back away into the back of the cage quite often when i stick my hand in the cage and change the food bowls out. sometimes he panics when i come near him, not all the time, but frequent flapping and climbing around the cage. other times, he chirps (or screams?) at random points in the day. from youtube videos i've seen it kind of sounds like a flock call.
i've tried to pay attention to his body language but most of the time, i don't really understand how he's feeling. i'm starting to worry if he's a not friendly bird or if he needs more time to get used to the environment. i sit by his cage every day while i do my work and sometimes i eat near him so he gets used to my presence, but even after doing all that he's still scared. 
please offer any advice or tips for me, i am a new bird owner and i want my bird to trust me and become friends with me. thank you.


----------



## Panther195 (Aug 30, 2018)

How long have you had him?


----------



## fructosefather (Sep 9, 2018)

i’ve had him for a week


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't worry - your new 'tiel is still settling in to his new environment and this can make them skittish and frightened. He will warm up to you eventually. You are doing a great job so far. Move your hands and fingers very slowly when you are near him, he should be less afraid and less likely to bite this way.

Here is a short thread with a bit of info about bringing a new bird home.

This Sticky article talks about food bribery, a great way to get your 'tiel to associate your hands/fingers with a positive experience.

This thread also has a few helpful tips.


----------



## fructosefather (Sep 9, 2018)

thank you so much, this was really helpful!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

You're welcome, I'm glad I could help, please don't hesitate to post about any other questions or concerns you have.


----------

